# problem with posting



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

as you all know have got my new netbook with windows which is great

but i am having problems posting on here. when i click post after writing a message the page goes blank and the only way to get back to ff is to click on the bar at the top where you type www. this then takes me to starting a new topic in our threads so from there i can click onto ivfwales thread. never had this problem before. 
my message gets posted but i don't get directed there after posting
anyone else had this problem.

thanks for your help


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just trying out the quick reply to see if that works


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

In your profile where you set it up with your account settings and layout is there something there where u have to put how u want it to be displayed.perhaps now you have a new pc it has gone back to original settings although sounds weird-only a thought


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks jules have contacted tony and hopefully he will be able to help me


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

just testing


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant help lol just wondered if you have sorted it yet? not long till your op now queenie


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope its sorted now Queenie. Did you hear back from Tony? I emailed last week and haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

still having the same problem i have no other problems just posting. tony reid did get back to me and asked a few questions and asked to today if it was working now. have posted back today that is still isn't.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no queenie I not that good at pcs.just wondering is it something in your set up of the pc,maybe in control panel.may be worth having a look to see if the settings are not right for forums.
What a pain I'd be well stressed,not very good with technology


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe its settings on your noteboook!


----------

